

AsK HN: What would you do if your coder switched out adsense codes on pages? - lakeeffect

How do you audit to make sure that a coder doesn't replace your ads with his?  How do you quickly audit this?
======
narad
1) Ask the coder to develop a system to insert ad code by yourself. 2) View
source-code and verify it.

My Question to you... If you do not trust your coder, why do you even allow to
code your business logic or what-ever you have?

